# The perfect Reo build?



## Chef Guest

So I've had Nthabiseng for a while now.

Absolutely love her. Still use my tanks, drippers and all my other gear, but with me she remains at all times.

I wanted to find out from fellow Reonauts what your opinion on the perfect build was? I have found myself quite happy at 0.8Ω 2mm ID with 26G kanthal A1. But I've been playing around lately trying to find the "perfect" build.

My RM2 is stock standard. No drilling or anything else going on there.

What I'm looking for the maximum flavour delivering build. Bar none. I'm gonna try a nano dragon tonight to see if it will work...

Please help me fellow vapers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Try a 7 wrap parallel coil using 28g with a 1.4mm screwdriver mandrel. Comes in @ 0.5 ohms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Chef Guest said:


> So I've had Nthabiseng for a while now.
> 
> Absolutely love her. Still use my tanks, drippers and all my other gear, but with me she remains at all times.
> 
> I wanted to find out from fellow Reonauts what your opinion on the perfect build was? I have found myself quite happy at 0.8Ω 2mm ID with 26G kanthal A1. But I've been playing around lately trying to find the "perfect" build.
> 
> My RM2 is stock standard. No drilling or anything else going on there.
> 
> What I'm looking for the maximum flavour delivering build. Bar none. I'm gonna try a nano dragon tonight to see if it will work...
> 
> Please help me fellow vapers!


Paralell coils and twisted coils for me give the best low resistance flavour! 

Try the coil @Alex suggested as well as a 28g twisted coil, 6 wraps on 1.4 mm, 0.61Ω

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

For maximum flavour you need to go as low to the deck as possible and as near to the air hole as possible. Traditional coil position on the RM2.

Doubt if a nano coil will do it. From my experience and observations:

ID anything between 1.4 and 1.8mm. I like 1.4 and 1.55mm.
Either cotton, rayon or quality ekowool. I use ceramic, but rayon and ekowool also works for me.
Microcoil works, but you could experiment with ugly coils as well, being the craze around here lately.
I prefer round Kanthal at 27g, below that the heat up takes too long for me. Some have had good results with ribbon wire in an ugly coil build.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Try a 7 wrap parallel coil using 28g with a 1.4mm screwdriver mandrel. Comes in @ 0.5 ohms.


Not sure one could go that low in a Woodvil as the wiring and button has an Amp limit. If I remember correctly, around 0.7 is the lowest recommended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Andre said:


> Not sure one could go that low in a Woodvil as the wiring and button has an Amp limit. If I remember correctly, around 0.7 is the lowest recommended.


 
That was my thought also. Have never gone below 0.8.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Right.

About to try @Alex coil. 0.5 Ω. happy to fire on the woody.


----------



## Chef Guest

So firstly, @Alex I take my hat off to you sir!

28G para @ 0.5Ω.

@Andre, thanks also for the good advice. Built it low and close to the airhole.

So far SB - Fight your fate is bloody marvelous! More so than usual! Great flavour and vapour production. Didn't know that the woodvil could go so low on the Ohms.

Thanks for the advice guys. @Yiannaki, will definitely try yours next.

Am interested to hear what others hjave to say too, so let's try to keep this thread going!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Going to try @Alex recommendation on my Atomic BF. Sounds really good


----------



## Silver

Hi @Chef Guest

Have a look at this thread for additional ideas:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-your-ideal-reomizer-coil-wick-setup.4016/
I started it a while back to ask Reonauts what their ideal build was on their Reomiser.
Lots of ideas there for you to consider and try.

Back to your question:
I don't actually think there is a "perfect" build. I think there are many builds that will work well. Some are better in one way and some are better in others. I also think there are ideal types of builds for different juices.

So far for me on my standard Reomisers, my favourite builds are
- "standard compressed microcoil" - 1.5mmID, 28g - at 0.9 ohms to about 1.2 ohms depending on wraps (used for lower power juices)
- paracoil - 1.5mm ID with 30g wire - 6 wraps (double) - comes out at 0.65 ohms (higher power juices eg tobacco)
- I am using cotton at the moment and it works well for me.

I do think that @Andre's point about coil positioning is extremely important. Mine are positioned near the edge and quite high with the coils slightly above the airhole. Mine are set up for throat hit. It is amazing how the vape changes with just a 1mm or 2mm change in the position.

So I agree with @Andre's suggestion - low down and very near to the airhole.

Another thing regarding the paracoil is notice that I am using 30g wire. For you to get a high enough resistance on a paracoil with 28g, you may end up having to make too many wraps and the coil may end up being too long. I tried 30g and have been most impressed with the results. This may be what you need for your Woodvil.

All the best and let us know how it goes...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Thanks @Silver. Gonna take advantage of the ph tomorrow to go a bit coil crazy. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Chef Guest - hurry up and try my coil recommendation


----------



## Chef Guest

I will do buddy! Just busy setting up my XBO. Will defos build yours tomorrow. 

Has anyone ever done a plaited coil? Just out of interest? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Marzuq

over the last couple days i been using both my reos. one with rm2 and other with atomic.
i did the same 0.74 ohm build in both attys. 7 wraps. 2mm ID.28g kanthal. vm4 in both reos.

i found that the atomic out-performed the rm2 by a long shot. i had the atomic set on the smallest hole so as to get it as close to the rm2 config as possible.

vape production : RM2 was good.
atomic very good

flavour: RM2 flavours seemed muted (i suspect this was a result of using the atomic at the same time)
atomic was awesome. could distnguish between the caramel inhale and slight leafy exhale. very good flavour result.

i did the same test with twisted 28g kanthal as well as an ugly coil setup and every time it yielded the same result.

with the above in mind i think it is just another means of reiterating what many above has said. there is no perfect build. thats a matter of personal choice and vaping style. based on the results above i clearly prefer the clouds and flavour to stand out.

you have some experimentation to do so that you can find what works best for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Marzuq, if possible, please kindly post a pic of your atomic coil setup. Do you have just a single coil in the atomic?

On another note, @Chef Guest, hows the XBO? Which deal did you get?


----------



## Chef Guest

Just to quickly go off topic then, 
@Imthiaz Khan I got the one without kinect from BT games. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest

So far seems good. Very impressive graphics on destiny. Best gamepad design and ergonomics in the known universe. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Congrats @Chef Guest! Thanks for your impressions! So far all comments/reviews have been really positive! I'm sure by now no retailers have any stock left.


----------



## Chef Guest

I'm sure you can find em. But pre ordering made the most sense financially cos bt incentivised you to buy it by giving you an xtra 30% on any trade that went towards the console.

I only put down 2k cash and got 4 games, the console and an extra controller.

Epic win? I would say so!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Epic deal indeed! I would say major score compared to the other deals out there! Hehehe, well done bud!

Apologies to all for going off-topic here


----------



## Chef Guest

All good mate! Check out vaping gamers thread. There's a console fanboy war going on!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## johan

@Chef Guest, I don't think there is just 1 perfect setup that will satisfy all on flavor intensity. For me personally and for my preference to flavor intensity as priority no. 1, the only setup I come back time-and-time again is as follows:
2mm Ceramic or real Ekowool, well burnt over a gas flame, fit 1.5mm diameter screw driver or drill bit through the centre of wick, wound 4 wraps of 0.9 x 0.1mm Ribbon Kanthal A1 tight around the wick (ugly coil / spaced coil style). Mount wicked coil as close as possible to the outside perimeter of atomizer deck and as low as possible, but not so low that due to the viscosity of e-juice, same get trapped between coil and deck. With really thick e-juice I bend the coil diagonally; lowest side close to the juice hole and highest side at the other post. And as all others mentioned, as close as possible to air hole.


----------



## Chef Guest

Thanks @johan. I don't have any ceramic or ekowool so cotton will have to suffice for now.

Don't even know where I would get some. Have some kanthal ribbon but haven't had a chance to use it yet.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## johan

Chef Guest said:


> Thanks @johan. I don't have any ceramic or ekowool so cotton will have to suffice for now.
> 
> Don't even know where I would get some. Have some kanthal ribbon but haven't had a chance to use it yet.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
Ceramic I got from our own friendly @Andre, Ekowool (the real thing) is availab;e from http://www.subohmvapor.co.za/ I have tried ugly ribbon coils with cotton as well as rayon, work just as good, although I prefer the longevity of ceramic and Ekowool.


----------



## Chef Guest

And how's the flavour? Cos I tried rayon and found it to be lacking significantly in the flavour dept. There was no depth and I was really disappointed. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## johan

I doubt whether its my imagination, but on flavor rayon doesn't do it for me either @Chef Guest. The best wicking material for my taste buds are: 1'st ceramic (basically impossible to import to SA), 2'nd Ekowool and last; pure cotton.


----------



## Chef Guest

Ok, so I'm not going crazy then. @Rowan Francis has the same opinion as you and I on this. So where could we hustle some ceramic do you think?

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

What is this ceramic you guys keep talking about, and what does it look like


----------



## Chef Guest

Apparently it is a rare and powerful talisman used to summon the Gods of flavour and banish the demons of burnt dry cotton hits....

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan

Chef Guest said:


> Ok, so I'm not going crazy then. @Rowan Francis has the same opinion as you and I on this. So where could we hustle some ceramic do you think?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
We obviously need a USA resident that are willing to purchase Ready-X-Wick from: http://rbasupplies.com/READYxWICK.html and send on small quantity to SA. Note that there is a hefty fine if he/she is caught exporting the stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Lemme ask my aunt Andy...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Rayon from my local barber, with hints of stray hair follicles are the key to flavour nirvana


Sent from my Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Marzuq, if possible, please kindly post a pic of your atomic coil setup. Do you have just a single coil in the atomic?
> 
> On another note, @Chef Guest, hows the XBO? Which deal did you get?












@Imthiaz Khan here is the pic as requested. It's a single coil build as my rm2 can only handle single coil

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you so @Marzuq  Is that a RM2? Looks more like an Atomic to me. This is the build I got on my Atomic. 2mm ID with 28g Kanthal, come 0ut to 0.5Ω

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you so @Marzuq  Is that a RM2? Looks more like an Atomic to me. This is the build I got on my Atomic. 2mm ID with 28g Kanthal, come 0ut to 0.5Ω
> 
> View attachment 11876
> View attachment 11877



It's the atomic. What I meant to say was that I did the single coil build on both atomic and rm2 as I was doing a direct comparison between the two atties with the same build and juice to see which works better and produces the better flavour 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Ok I get it now  Thank @Marzuq! Appreciated!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Alex, I'm trying your recommended setup of para coil, 7 wraps, 1.4mm ID with 28g Kanthal. Need your advise please if it's looking right. Is it not a bit too long? Is the positioning correct?


----------



## Yiannaki

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Alex, I'm trying your recommended setup of para coil, 7 wraps, 1.4mm ID with 28g Kanthal. Need your advise please if it's looking right. Is it not a bit too long? Is the positioning correct?
> 
> View attachment 11878


Hey bud, 

Not sure if it's maybe just the lack of light in the pic but I'm counting 9 wraps on that coil.

It seems like there is quite a bit of space between the wraps. Try and get the wraps to touch but no overlap.

Once you've wrapped the coil on the mandrel, grab it with tweezers then torch it to compress it. 

Once you've installed it onto the rm2, fire it up and use the tweezers to pinch it together. 

You want it to look like the pic below. But with one less wrap. My pic is of an 8 wrap paralell coil I posted a while back.






Hope this helps!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you so @Yiannaki! Do I count from the wraps from the initial wrap, I thought that the 1st and last wraps are half wraps and should not be counted? That's how I ended up with 9 wraps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you so @Yiannaki! Do I count from the wraps from the initial wrap, I thought that the 1st and last wraps are half wraps and should not be counted? That's how I ended up with 9 wraps


All of the guys count from the initial wrap. I get what you're saying about them being half wraps in a sense though. 

Just a tip, always stick within a range of 6 - 8 wraps. If the resistance you want requires more than 8 wraps, then you need a higher resistance wire. Same applies to whether you need a lower resistance.

Anything less than 6 wraps doesn't seem to work very well. So if your target resistance requires 5 wraps of a certain wire, use a lower resistance wire instead to get into the 6-8 wrap range.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you for the advise @Yiannaki! Is this now much better?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you for the advise @Yiannaki! Is this now much better?
> 
> View attachment 11882


Good job bud!

Definitely much better 

How are u finding it?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you for the advise @Yiannaki! Is this now much better?
> 
> View attachment 11882


Try experiment with coil height as well as the distance from the edge of the rm2.

Even the slightest variance with these will affect the experience of the vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Yay  Thanks @Yiannaki! It's vaping really great! The atty gets hot really quick though. Trying Whirling Dervish for the 1st time. Tastes wonderful . Only prob I have is that the air hole is not ling up with the coil. The air hole is actually on the opposite side of the coil. Is there any way to sort this out?


----------



## Silver

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Yay  Thanks @Yiannaki! It's vaping really great! The atty gets hot really quick though. Trying Whirling Dervish for the 1st time. Tastes wonderful . Only prob I have is that the air hole is not ling up with the coil. The air hole is actually on the opposite side of the coil. Is there any way to sort this out?



Hi @Imthiaz Khan , that is very strange for the airhole to be on the opposite side
When you screw in the RM2 cap the airhole should be somewhere close to where that coil is, a bit to the right of the drain hole. That is how the RM2 is manufactured

Did you by any chance create your own airhole?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Hi @Silver. Yeah it is weird! These are the new RM2's I got from @Oupa from the pre-order. My previous RM2's align to where the coil is. Do you think they might have drilled it incorrectly when manufacturing it? No, I did not create my own air hole, it is stock standard and I just received it yesterday. Is there any possible fix for this?


----------



## johan

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hi @Silver. Yeah it is weird! These are the new RM2's I got from @Oupa from the pre-order. My previous RM2's align to where the coil is. Do you think they might have drilled it incorrectly when manufacturing it? No, I did not create my own air hole, it is stock standard and I just received it yesterday. Is there any possible fix for this?


 
Just double check if the ceramic deck is not 180° fastened wrongly, happens to me occasionally when I dismantle and clean the RM2 - loosen the coil post closest to the juice hole, turn the ceramic deck 180° and fasten the coil post again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you Ω @johan! Will definitely give this a try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Ω @johan, sorry, I am not a 100% sure how to do this. Do I grab the post closest to the air hole with a plier and unscrew it? If so, should I only unscrew the 1 post, then insert a screw driver into the air hole and try turning it 180° ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Ω @johan, sorry, I am not a 100% sure how to do this. Do I grab the post closest to the air hole with a plier and unscrew it? If so, should I only unscrew the 1 post, then insert a screw driver into the air hole and try turning it 180° ?


 
I use a plier to unscrew the post, so yes. Once the coil post is out, the deck will be loose and should turn easily with a screw driver (or by hand), just check through the coil post hole to align with the bottom where you screw the coil post back in. On mine I just need to unscrew the coil post closest to juice hole. I try to find a youtube video of Super-X showing exactly how to dismantle a RM2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

@Imthiaz Khan I can't find the video, but here is another tutorial with good pics: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...2-full-atomizer-itself-rebuild-pic-heavy.html

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Baie Baie dankie Ω @johan!!! Done exactly what you recommended and I'm really happy to say that the issue has been resolved. Air hole is lining up perfectly now. Really appreciated! Thanks!!! No w I am a happy chappie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Oh thank you for the link Ω @johan, only seen it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

That doesn't sound right @Imthiaz Khan , the airhole should line up with the coil. If you do not come right with swinging the deck around, I will be more than happy to send you another Reomizer cap with no holes in it and you can drill a hole at exactly the right spot and diameter you like.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Hi @Oupa. Thank you so much but following @johan recommendation of swinging the deck around, the issue is resolved


----------



## Oupa

round of applause for ohm @johan !!! Expert knowledge from a REO expert!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Back from the bush for 1 day and already saving lives! Nicely done @johan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you for the advise @Yiannaki! Is this now much better?
> 
> View attachment 11882


its my understanding that with a paracoil build you should never let the wires cross over. thats including the legs that fir into the posts.
im not sure if the cross over will affect the coil build negatively but all the videos ive seen says do not overlap the wires. 
and if Rip Trippers says so i believe...


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> its my understanding that with a paracoil build you should never let the wires cross over. thats including the legs that fir into the posts.
> im not sure if the cross over will affect the coil build negatively but all the videos ive seen says do not overlap the wires.
> and if Rip Trippers says so i believe...


 
but its a very well built coil as it is. nice bro!


----------



## Yiannaki

Marzuq said:


> its my understanding that with a paracoil build you should never let the wires cross over. thats including the legs that fir into the posts.
> im not sure if the cross over will affect the coil build negatively but all the videos ive seen says do not overlap the wires.
> and if Rip Trippers says so i believe...


 
with the first few parallel coils i built , my wires crossed too. I can't say ive noticed a difference in the vape between one with crossed wire and the others running side by side.

That being said, im a little ocd about the aesthetics of my coils and now that i have the hang of the parallel build, i'll toss it out if its not perfect. lol

@Imthiaz Khan , practice makes perfect but you're off to a super start


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> with the first few parallel coils i built , my wires crossed too. I can't say ive noticed a difference in the vape between one with crossed wire and the others running side by side.
> 
> That being said, im a little ocd about the aesthetics of my coils and now that i have the hang of the parallel build, i'll toss it out if its not perfect. lol
> 
> @Imthiaz Khan , practice makes perfect but you're off to a super start


totally agree with you. my OCD wouldnt allow anything other than how its meant to be done. takes quiet a few tries to get it as it should be but as @Yiannaki said. practice makes perfect


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks @Yiannaki and @Marzuq, most of the time I struggle with the para coils but i get it right sometimes. I chucked the para coil out because I felt the atty was getting too hot and I wasn't enjoying the vape as well. Went back to my normal 8 wraps on a 1.4mm ID which comes out to about 0.9Ω. I think this is where my sweet spot is.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq

@Imthiaz Khan it takes a few coil builds to figure what works for you.
at the moment my favourite coil is a twisted kanthal 28g with 2mm ID and 7 wraps. takes me to around the 0.72 - 0.74ohm mark.
ths setup works beautifully in my atomic. i have the same setup in my RM2 but the flavour and cloud production is completely different.
you may want to try a different atty too jst to see if your sweet spot varies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Part of the fun is playing around with many different coils and positions, eventually you will start to find that, which is right for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

i am easy, 26G 1.5mm or 2mm ID - 7 to 8 wraps, easy peasy.

but i must say that is a good looking paracoil - mine always looks like franken coils... lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks @Alex, @Marzuq, @PeterHarris! Appreciate your advise! I have been playing around a bit (time for playing is always an issue) with different coils and setups but more on the dripper attys that I have. Still got a lot to learn though


----------



## Yiannaki

PeterHarris said:


> i am easy, 26G 1.5mm or 2mm ID - 7 to 8 wraps, easy peasy.
> 
> but i must say that is a good looking paracoil - mine always looks like franken coils... lol


 
Simple, yet awesome! I have a 26G, 2mm ID, 7 wrap in my atomic and im loving it


----------



## Chef Guest

This thread is turning out great. Still tooting on @Alex build but gonna try @Yiannaki as soon as I get home to my drill!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Chef Guest said:


> This thread is turning out great. Still tooting on @Alex build but gonna try @Yiannaki as soon as I get home to my drill!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Awesome 

Agreed. This thread rocks!


----------



## PeterHarris

Yiannaki said:


> Simple, yet awesome! I have a 26G, 2mm ID, 7 wrap in my atomic and im loving it


yea
2mm = 7 wraps 
1.5mm = 8 wraps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

So this thread has been dead a while. Thought I'd try and resurrect it.

Currently on 1.5mm ID 28g 14 wraps. Pretty good so far but she goes dry quick...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> So this thread has been dead a while. Thought I'd try and resurrect it.
> 
> Currently on 1.5mm ID 28g 14 wraps. Pretty good so far but she goes dry quick...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Ohms, wicking material?


----------



## johan

Tried a micro coil (8 wraps 28G // 1.4mm ID with Rayon) past Sunday, unfortunately it doesn't do it for me and I am back to trusted 4 "ugly"/spaced wraps Kanthal Ribbon (0.9 x 0.1mm) on 2mm Ekowool, placing 1.4mm mandrel inside Ekowool while wrapping.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Tried a micro coil (8 wraps 28G // 1.4mm ID with Rayon) past Sunday, unfortunately it doesn't do it for me and I am back to trusted 4 "ugly"/spaced wraps Kanthal Ribbon (0.9 x 0.1mm) on 2mm Ekowool, placing 1.4mm mandrel inside Ekowool while wrapping.


Tried to get a 3mm ceramic wick through a 2.5mm ID micro coil, but without success. Then decided not to waste the coil and wicked with Rayon, very thick and tight wick. Vaping Frenilla on it. Actually not bad - far superior to cotton imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

Quick and ugly coils with ekowool are all I do on my Reomizers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

I don't like rayon. I find it mutes flavour and I lose a lot of the depth. Especially on your more complex Flavours and dessert type Flavours.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Tried to get a 3mm ceramic wick through a 2.5mm ID micro coil, but without success. Then decided not to waste the coil and wicked with Rayon, very thick and tight wick. Vaping Frenilla on it. Actually not bad - far superior to cotton imo.



Yip agree with your statement, be it cotton, rayon, pure, uncooked, cooked, it kind of mute the subtle flavors for me compared to ekowool or ceramic. To make sure I don't "bullsh#t" myself, I diluted various e-juice with pure zero nic VG (70:30 ratio) and with cotton as well as rayon there is almost zero flavor, with ekowool and ceramic I am still able to taste flavor.


----------



## Al3x

I am sporting a 26g 1.2mm ID 8 wraps around 0.65ohm(if I can remember correctly, nowadays I just rebuild the same coil almost daily so I don't bother with an ohm reader) with cotton wick (sometimes rayon depending on the juice) on the reotomic and I am really enjoying it, crisp, flavourful vape.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Yip agree with your statement, be it cotton, rayon, pure, uncooked, cooked, it kind of mute the subtle flavors for me compared to ekowool or ceramic. To make sure I don't "bullsh#t" myself, I diluted various e-juice with pure zero nic VG (70:30 ratio) and with cotton as well as rayon there is almost zero flavor, with ekowool and ceramic I am still able to taste flavor.


Yes, I agree....my favourites are still ceramic and ekowool, but I do like my micro coils. Let me qualify that last part: On dual coils on the Cyclops micro coils still works best for me, but on the Reomizer2 (single coil) I find ugly coils on ceramic or ekowool works better as I do not have to squonk as much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Al3x said:


> I am sporting a 26g 1.2mm ID 8 wraps around 0.65ohm(if I can remember correctly, nowadays I just rebuild the same coil almost daily so I don't bother with an ohm reader) with cotton wick (sometimes rayon depending on the juice) on the reotomic and I am really enjoying it, crisp, flavourful vape.


This seems to be more or less the standard (varying ID and wire and resistance) for Reotomic lovers. 
Is there a reason you build a new coil almost daily? Mine lasts for months.


----------



## Al3x

Andre said:


> This seems to be more or less the standard (varying ID and wire and resistance) for Reotomic lovers.
> Is there a reason you build a new coil almost daily? Mine lasts for months.


I think it is more of a mindset thing, some of the juices gunk up my coils and I do at least 4 x 6ml reo bottles a day, and change out the cotton min twice a day sometimes more depending on the flavour changes, and I really like the vape of not only a fresh wick but a fresh coil. Although if I am just rotating with subtle and fruity flavors I use that coil for a couple of days. And some flavours just taste better with cotton and others with rayon. Need to get some ecowool to see how that fairs to my vaping style


----------



## Andre

Al3x said:


> I think it is more of a mindset thing, some of the juices gunk up my coils and I do at least 4 x 6ml reo bottles a day, and change out the cotton min twice a day sometimes more depending on the flavour changes, and I really like the vape of not only a fresh wick but a fresh coil. Although if I am just rotating with subtle and fruity flavors I use that coil for a couple of days. And some flavours just taste better with cotton and others with rayon. Need to get some ecowool to see how that fairs to my vaping style


That's fair, some vapers prefer a fresh coil to a dry burnt one. Some need the "peace" inherent in building a coil. Yes, you must certainly try some Ekowool.


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK... there are enough of you experts out there using Ekowool and ugly coils so I guess there must be something to this Ekowool story.

Let's give it a go then shall we? 28g Kathal, 2mm Ekowool on a Cyclone. Single Coil.



I thought I would need a needle to put in the centre of the Ekowool but it seems a 1,9mm screwdriver is better.



My OCD is now taking a little strain because that is ugly!



OMG that is so so ugly and messy! Will have to do way better next time... but let's test it anyway!



I will vape Avril and Brooklyn side by side today. Brooklyn has the Ekowool, I had to choose a Cyclone top with a slightly bigger air hole... I guess all the wire and Ekowool stuffed into the small cave has something to do with that.The vape on the Ekowool is most certainly more muted that the crisp Rayon but let's persevere and see how it goes as the coil and Ekowool settles in. I love the idea of going a week or more without having to change wicks! The resistance of the coil is 1,6 Ohm and I guess I should go lower with less wraps and maybe it will fit better in the Cyclone and the flavour may improve. Let's see how we go.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> OK... there are enough of you experts out there using Ekowool and ugly coils so I guess there must be something to this Ekowool story.
> 
> Let's give it a go then shall we? 28g Kathal, 2mm Ekowool on a Cyclone. Single Coil.
> View attachment 14083
> 
> 
> I thought I would need a needle to put in the centre of the Ekowool but it seems a 1,9mm screwdriver is better.
> View attachment 14084
> 
> 
> My OCD is now taking a little strain because that is ugly!
> View attachment 14085
> 
> 
> OMG that is so so ugly and messy! Will have to do way better next time... but let's test it anyway!
> View attachment 14086
> 
> 
> I will vape Avril and Brooklyn side by side today. Brooklyn has the Ekowool, I had to choose a Cyclone top with a slightly bigger air hole... I guess all the wire and Ekowool stuffed into the small cave has something to do with that.The vape on the Ekowool is most certainly more muted that the crisp Rayon but let's persevere and see how it goes as the coil and Ekowool settles in. I love the idea of going a week or more without having to change wicks! The resistance of the coil is 1,6 Ohm and I guess I should go lower with less wraps and maybe it will fit better in the Cyclone and the flavour may improve. Let's see how we go.
> View attachment 14087



Haha sies oom @Rob Fisher, dan plak jy nog prentjies van daai lelike ding opi forum

 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> Haha sies oom @Rob Fisher, dan plak jy nog prentjies van daai lelike ding opi forum



They are so cute? Are you not a fan of the Mongoose?


----------



## annemarievdh

O nee!! The cats are STUNNING!! I'm talking about the coil 

@Rob Fisher 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## johan

Oh my guinness Rob - I agree with Annemarie, that kitch thing on the pic will mute any flavor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> O nee!! The cats are STUNNING!! I'm talking about the coil



Hehehe yip the coil is pretty KAK!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Oh my guinness Rob - I agree with Annemarie, that kitch thing on the pic will mute any flavor



OK will try again now because it's actually pretty useless and muted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe yip the coil is pretty KAK!



With 1.9mm coil former, rather go for 4 wraps - it will look and vape better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe yip the coil is pretty KAK!



Haha don't worry, as long as it works  

Edit: see now it doesn't even work. 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> OK... there are enough of you experts out there using Ekowool and ugly coils so I guess there must be something to this Ekowool story.
> 
> Let's give it a go then shall we? 28g Kathal, 2mm Ekowool on a Cyclone. Single Coil.
> View attachment 14083
> 
> 
> I thought I would need a needle to put in the centre of the Ekowool but it seems a 1,9mm screwdriver is better.
> View attachment 14084
> 
> 
> My OCD is now taking a little strain because that is ugly!
> View attachment 14085
> 
> 
> OMG that is so so ugly and messy! Will have to do way better next time... but let's test it anyway!
> View attachment 14086
> 
> 
> I will vape Avril and Brooklyn side by side today. Brooklyn has the Ekowool, I had to choose a Cyclone top with a slightly bigger air hole... I guess all the wire and Ekowool stuffed into the small cave has something to do with that.The vape on the Ekowool is most certainly more muted that the crisp Rayon but let's persevere and see how it goes as the coil and Ekowool settles in. I love the idea of going a week or more without having to change wicks! The resistance of the coil is 1,6 Ohm and I guess I should go lower with less wraps and maybe it will fit better in the Cyclone and the flavour may improve. Let's see how we go.
> View attachment 14087


Yip, that will choke the Cyclone. I think you need the wraps much closer to each other with so many wraps. And the tails can be even shorter. Did you torch the Ekowool to white hot beforehand? For me the 1.9 mm screwdriver for the center is just too big.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> OK will try again now because it's actually pretty useless and muted.



I referred to this ; any build will taste muted with this thing in your view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> With 1.9mm coil former, rather go for 4 wraps - it will look and vape better



Thanks @johan that helps! Will do that! 

Do you torch the Ekowool after you have coiled it or before?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Yip, that will choke the Cyclone. I think you need the wraps much closed to each other with so many wraps. And the tails can be even shorter. Did you torch the Ekowool to white hot beforehand? For me the 1.9 mm screwdriver for the center is just too big.



Ahhh OK will use a 1,5mm screwdriver like I do for my Micro Coils... And that also answered my question to @johan... torch before !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> put your mandrell/screw driver in the Ekowool and torch it white hot (beyond red hot) before you wrap the coils.



Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## vaalboy

Oupa said:


> Quick and ugly coils with ekowool are all I do on my Reomizers



My staple too. After quite some time, have been messing around with coils again thanks to the cyclops/cyclone. Still can't find anything better than my double folded ecowool with ribbon 5 wrap ugly coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> put your mandrell/screw driver in the Ekowool and torch it white hot (beyond red hot) before you wrap the coils.


I have never tried to torch it with the mandrel in situ. I just torch as is. But sounds like a good idea as it would help keep the center hole more open.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

@Rob Fisher just a ecowool tip that I found helps prevent the ends unraveling. After a solid torch, wrap coil, once wrapped, torch again and then fit. Try using side cutters to snip the ecowool wick to size instead of scissors.

As per my previous post I usually double over the ecowool and have also found that if wicking is impaired if I wrap the coil too tightly.

Good luck.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's try again in not such of a rush this time and with expert advice having just been recieved.

Torched white hot.


This wrap while far from perfect is certainly better.



OK not gonna win any awards but rather a lot better than the first one... let's just see if it makes a difference and then I can continue playing on making ugly coils look better!



Oh WOW that made a difference! I will continue to tweak and play during today... at least it's starting to taste a lot better!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> @Rob Fisher just a ecowool tip that I found helps prevent the ends unraveling. After a solid torch, wrap coil, once wrapped, torch again and then fit. Try using side cutters to snip the ecowool wick to size instead of scissors.
> 
> As per my previous post I usually double over the ecowool and have also found that if wicking is impaired if I wrap the coil too tightly.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks Markus! Will try the double ekowool trick as well today!


----------



## johan

Looks good Rob, I've never tried double over like Vaalboy's method. Will definitely give it a try on my next build.


----------



## Gazzacpt

I got mine doubled over. Less squonking and I need fewer wraps. Just a note to @Rob Fisher even after touching the crap out of mine it still took 3-4ml of juice through it before it "settled". Its been going since sunday evening, so far so good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x

So I decided to get a bit adventurous and give the reotomic a recoil for the kings crown claim your throne and Damn this thing really claims it's thrown. Parallel 0.5 flat ribbon with 26g 6wraps 2.4mm Id 0.5ohms. Flavor and vapor production is top notch

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm going to keep going on this journey of wick discovery... but right now the ekowool takes the sharp crisp edge off the Menthol Ice and a lung hit is a lot easier to do... not a bad or good thing... just different... just like the difference of a single coil with rayon in a Cyclone vs a Cyclops. The Cyclops is muted and similar to the ekowool in a Cyclone. And I guess this is where the lower ohm coils come into play,,,

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate

Here is one I made today.
I don't like cotton of any sort,still testing rayon,don't like silica,don't get good results with ribbon.
2mm torched ekowool,28 gauge pre straightened vapowire,push a big paper clip through the middle and wrap.Normally do 5 wraps just felt like a change,0.96 ohm.Pretty eh?
And I can't operate cameras either

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

johan said:


> Yip agree with your statement, be it cotton, rayon, pure, uncooked, cooked, it kind of mute the subtle flavors for me compared to ekowool or ceramic. To make sure I don't "bullsh#t" myself, I diluted various e-juice with pure zero nic VG (70:30 ratio) and with cotton as well as rayon there is almost zero flavor, with ekowool and ceramic I am still able to taste flavor.


@johan i have never tried ekowool or ceramic. but its on my list now. will grab some on my next trip out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Here is one I made today.
> I don't like cotton of any sort,still testing rayon,don't like silica,don't get good results with ribbon.
> 2mm torched ekowool,28 gauge pre straightened vapowire,push a big paper clip through the middle and wrap.Normally do 5 wraps just felt like a change,0.96 ohm.Pretty eh?
> And I can't operate cameras either
> View attachment 14101


Looking good. I also prefer the round wire to ribbon.


----------



## Andre

So had to try my own little experiment. Pulled the Rayon coil whilst the Frenilla taste was still fresh in my memory. Quickly did a 2.5 mm hollow Ekowool ugly coil with 27g Kanthal, 5 wraps on a 1.5 mm mandrel through the middle. Torched the Ekowool on the mandrel. Came out at 0.77 ohms. The Rayon coil was 0.78. Tasted the Frenilla - for me the taste is sharper and more nuanced on the Ekowool. And less sweet than on the Rayon. The throat hit on the Rayon is quite a bit better for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> The Rayon coil was 0.78. Tasted the Frenilla - for me the taste is sharper and more nuanced on the Ekowool. And less sweet than on the Rayon. The throat hit on the Rayon is quite a bit better for me.



This exercise is getting interesting... I "stem saam" with the less sweet part but I find the rayon a much sharper or crisper vape than muted as I experience it on ekowool. But I think I really have to go sub ohm and see how I find that. There is no doubt that throat hit is WAY harder with rayon... but throat hit for me is not as important as pure taste and flavour.

Direct lung hit with a Cyclone and Rayon is close to impossible...
Direct Lung hit with a Cyclops or Cyclone with Ekowool is a piece of cake!

Bear in mind at all my tests so far have been on coils above 1,1 Ohm.


----------



## Zodiac

From my experiences of using different wicking materials, the juice, and possibly the PG/VG ratio's can make a huge difference.

For example, i build a coil, 5 wrap, 28G Kanthal, 2mm id, with Rayon, use 'Juice A', and not a fan. But 'Juice B' tastes great with the same setup.

Then i would use the same coil, and use Ecowool instead, then all of a sudden 'Juice A' tastes great, and 'Juice B' not so great.

Just something i've picked up trying to find "The perfect Reo build"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK looking at @Andre's small piece of ekowool and listening to the advice I did 4 wraps on a really small piece of ekowool and the resistance came out at ,8 Ohms which is probably the lowest I'm really been for more than a few toots ever and all of a sardine ekowool may just feature!

I'm not the most patient type and after this morning I was close to throwing the ekowool into the gorge because I just didn't get it... the secret is less is more and low resistance appears to make a HUGE difference! 

Also using wire cutters (good ones) to cut the torched wick as opposed to scissors also helped me big time! Thanks Markus!

Thanks for all the help and advice guys!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> OK looking at @Andre's small piece of ekowool and listening to the advice I did 4 wraps on a really small piece of ekowool and the resistance came out at ,8 Ohms which is probably the lowest I'm really been for more than a few toots ever and all of a sardine ekowool may just feature!
> 
> I'm not the most patient type and after this morning I was close to throwing the ekowool into the gorge because I just didn't get it... the secret is less is more and low resistance appears to make a HUGE difference!
> 
> Also using wire cutters (good ones) to cut the torched wick as opposed to scissors also helped me big time! Thanks Markus!
> 
> Thanks for all the help and advice guys!





*Technical Patience Award*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> View attachment 14114
> 
> *Technical Patience Award*​



Thanks @johan! I will take that award with both hands!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> OK looking at @Andre's small piece of ekowool and listening to the advice I did 4 wraps on a really small piece of ekowool and the resistance came out at ,8 Ohms which is probably the lowest I'm really been for more than a few toots ever and all of a sardine ekowool may just feature!
> 
> I'm not the most patient type and after this morning I was close to throwing the ekowool into the gorge because I just didn't get it... the secret is less is more and low resistance appears to make a HUGE difference!
> 
> Also using wire cutters (good ones) to cut the torched wick as opposed to scissors also helped me big time! Thanks Markus!
> 
> Thanks for all the help and advice guys!


Way to go. Mine above I wrapped too tightly (as @vaalboy cautioned), so it is falling apart. Will have to redo. Maybe try the ribbon again. Do you torch the ribbon beforehand @johan?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Way to go. Mine above I wrapped too tightly (as @vaalboy cautioned), so it is falling apart. Will have to redo. Maybe try the ribbon again.



Roger that! I got ribbon! Will try that as well...


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Way to go. Mine above I wrapped too tightly (as @vaalboy cautioned), so it is falling apart. Will have to redo. Maybe try the ribbon again. Do you torch the ribbon beforehand @johan?



Yes I do, otherwise you have no alternative than to over-tightly wrap

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that! I got ribbon! Will try that as well...


Here we go. Vapowire 0.9 x 0.1 (27G) ribbon, 4 wraps around 2.5mm hollow Ekowool around a 1.2mm mandrel. Torched both the ribbon and the ekowool well beforehand. Came out to 0.74 ohms. And the ribbon does not cut into the ekowool as the round wire tends to do. Also somewhat easier to wrap for me. The tail wraps tend to go a bit loose, so tried to hold the tail end tight with the one hand whilst tightening the post screw. Vape is good to go.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ok I put my experimentation on hold. I can't go another day without my happyplace build. Maybe I need another reo for experiments  

Here it is 5/6 wrap twisted 30g usually comes out to 0.6-0.7 ohms. I didn't measure it just vapes nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Ok I put my experimentation on hold. I can't go another day without my happyplace build. Maybe I need another reo for experiments
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do!
Click to expand...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Rob Fisher 

Congrats on the patience with the coil builds
I absolutely love it the way you take us all along for the journey with great photos

And watching your and everyone else's comments is hugely informative

Even though some may not comment, I bet plenty are reading these posts with much interest and are learning from it. 
It has helped me already. Thanks @Andre, @vaalboy, @johan and @Gazzacpt for all your posts

I also think @Zodiac is right that it is juice dependent. I am starting to believe this too with my testing. So we may start having to include what juice we are vaping when we describe the differences in the vape...

Thanks again. This is a great flow of posts

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> OK looking at @Andre's small piece of ekowool and listening to the advice I did 4 wraps on a really small piece of ekowool and the resistance came out at ,8 Ohms which is probably the lowest I'm really been for more than a few toots ever and all of a sardine ekowool may just feature!
> 
> I'm not the most patient type and after this morning I was close to throwing the ekowool into the gorge because I just didn't get it... the secret is less is more and low resistance appears to make a HUGE difference!
> 
> Also using wire cutters (good ones) to cut the torched wick as opposed to scissors also helped me big time! Thanks Markus!
> 
> Thanks for all the help and advice guys!


Similar conclusion for me on the ohm's @Rob Fisher,I find anything over 1.0 ohm not so good.I tried doubling up 2mm ekowool and wrapping with ribbon but I just didn't like the result as much.
I've used ekowool almost exclusively for a few months now and I find the taste/flavour and performance get better after a few hours of vaping on a fresh build,then a coil can last for 4-6 weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Similar conclusion for me on the ohm's @Rob Fisher,I find anything over 1.0 ohm not so good.I tried doubling up 2mm ekowool and wrapping with ribbon but I just didn't like the result as much.
> I've used ekowool almost exclusively for a few months now and I find the taste/flavour and performance get better after a few hours of vaping on a fresh build,then a coil can last for 4-6 weeks.


How do you clean the coil and wick? And how frequently?


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> How do you clean the coil and wick? And how frequently?


@Andre,I take off the atty and put it in a small bowl of boiling water for a minute or two,then hold it with some kitchen tongs and pour boiling water from a kettle over the coil,sometimes I'll carefully scrub the coil with a toothbrush.I do find that if I don't change the flavour (I'm a menthol fan) then a really good dry burn works well also.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

i went and got me some flat ribbon kanthal yesterday to try and build a hurricane coil for my odin which i should be receiving shortly.
how RIP Trippers does i have no idea!


----------



## vaalboy

Andre said:


> Here we go. Vapowire 0.9 x 0.1 (27G) ribbon, 4 wraps around 2.5mm hollow Ekowool around a 1.2mm mandrel. Torched both the ribbon and the ekowool well beforehand. Came out to 0.74 ohms. And the ribbon does not cut into the ekowool as the round wire tends to do. Also somewhat easier to wrap for me. The tail wraps tend to go a bit loose, so tried to hold the tail end tight with the one hand whilst tightening the post screw. Vape is good to go.



Looks perfect. What's your findings? I would imagine with a single strand you would need to sqonk quite frequently.

I would also like to hear your impressions of the same build but dual coil in the cyclops. I've tried a number of combinations but have come to realize that I'm a single coil man.


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Looks perfect. What's your findings? I would imagine with a single strand you would need to sqonk quite frequently.
> 
> I would also like to hear your impressions of the same build but dual coil in the cyclops. I've tried a number of combinations but have come to realize that I'm a single coil man.


No, not too much squonking on the 2.5mm hollow Ekowool. That extra 0.5mm up from a single 2mm makes quite a difference for me. Have also tried quite a few combination - 2mm doubled, 2mm single and 4mm single. The doubled 2mm and single 4mm I find more difficult to wrap and do not get enough real estate for good vaporization. Also it sort of chokes the vape for me, as if it blocks the air flow on the standard air hole too much. So far, the 2.5mm single gives me the perfect balance in the RM2. Now, I need to get some 3mm single hollow to try!

Have not tried Ekowool on the Cyclops at all. My standard there is 2mm Ceramic in 1.5mm ID micro coil (27/28g) at 0.55 ohms. That lasts for months and months. See picture below. @Gazzacpt has built that same setup for @capetocuba using cotton or rayon here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Andre said:


> No, not too much squonking on the 2.5mm hollow Ekowool. That extra 0.5mm up from a single 2mm makes quite a difference for me. Have also tried quite a few combination - 2mm doubled, 2mm single and 4mm single. The doubled 2mm and single 4mm I find more difficult to wrap and do not get enough real estate for good vaporization. Also it sort of chokes the vape for me, as if it blocks the air flow on the standard air hole too much. So far, the 2.5mm single gives me the perfect balance in the RM2. Now, I need to get some 3mm single hollow to try!
> 
> Have not tried Ekowool on the Cyclops at all. My standard there is 2mm Ceramic in 1.5mm ID micro coil (27/28g) at 5.5 ohms. That lasts for months and months. See picture below. @Gazzacpt has built that same setup for @capetocuba using cotton or rayon here.


Looks like the perfect setup for the Cyclops @Andre. My Cyclops at 0.4ohms configured the same way tastes and vapes beautifully! I'm using rayon as wick. Maybe I need to get me some ceramic wick...


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> No, not too much squonking on the 2.5mm hollow Ekowool. That extra 0.5mm up from a single 2mm makes quite a difference for me. Have also tried quite a few combination - 2mm doubled, 2mm single and 4mm single. The doubled 2mm and single 4mm I find more difficult to wrap and do not get enough real estate for good vaporization. Also it sort of chokes the vape for me, as if it blocks the air flow on the standard air hole too much. So far, the 2.5mm single gives me the perfect balance in the RM2. Now, I need to get some 3mm single hollow to try!
> 
> Have not tried Ekowool on the Cyclops at all. My standard there is 2mm Ceramic in 1.5mm ID micro coil (27/28g) at 5.5 ohms. That lasts for months and months. See picture below. @Gazzacpt has built that same setup for @capetocuba using cotton or rayon here.



You mean 0.55 Ohms? ".... in 1.5mm ID micro coil (27/28g) at 5.5 ohms."


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> You mean 0.55 Ohms? ".... in 1.5mm ID micro coil (27/28g) at 5.5 ohms."


Oops, thanks....rectified.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More on the Rayon vs Ekowool story... now that I am down to ,8 ohm coils and the flavour has improved and it's pretty good and quite close to the Rayon vape on a 1,4 ohm micro-coil... I find that it doesn't seem to do too well with chain vaping whereas the Rayon is 100% fine no matter how much I vape... If I squonk and leave the Ekowool for a while then the first say 10-20 vapes are fine but then it almost seems as the wick is starving a little? It becomes muted? Leave it for a while and come back to it and it's ok again?

The thought of only changing a wick every week or more is really appealing.

But the most perfect vape in the world is still a 1,3 ohm coil with Rayon in a Cyclone. I will carry only playing and I will continue my quest to try and get some ReadyXwick eventually!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I found the little piece of ReadyXwick that I got from a mate in the USA a long time ago when I didn't even know I wanted it... just made a 4 wrap ugly coil on it... so far so good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The coil with the ReadyXwick came out at ,9 Ohm and it feels a bit too severe for me to vape all the time... I think the next coil will need to be 5 wraps... let's see how we go. When I put the Cyclone on a Sigelei and fire it at 10watts it feels much better.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> The coil with the ReadyXwick came out at ,9 Ohm and it feels a bit too severe for me to vape all the time... I think the next coil will need to be 5 wraps... let's see how we go. When I put the Cyclone on a Sigelei and fire it at 10watts it feels much better.


We need pictures. Was 2 or 3 mm ceramic? Did you put a mandrel through the middle?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> We need pictures. Was 2 or 3 mm ceramic? Did you put a mandrel through the middle?



I did put a mandral through it and it was 3mm... will open it up when I'm awake and do a pic...didn't take pics at the time of the build for some reason!  What a goose!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I did put a mandral through it and it was 3mm... will open it up when I'm awake and do a pic...didn't take pics at the time of the build for some reason!  What a goose!


What they say on the ECF thread is to run that mandrel through the middle again after wetting. To open up the channel for better wicking. You will also find the taste gets better after the first dry burn. Dry burn as is, that wick can take a lot of heat.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

So since i got little Amy, i have only built the micro coil with 28g kanthal at between 0.8 and 1.1ohms, it gives a great vape and is super easy to build 

This morning though i thought i would try something different and attempted my first parallel coil and my world has been rocked!!! 

My first attempt was with 26g (1.8 ID and 4 wraps) and after chatting to a couple of experts was discarded to the vape box as it was unsafe to vape on Amy at a calculated 0.25ohm






My second attempt was a bolls up as i was supposed to do 8 wraps and it just didn't work and was too big for the deck, this one went to the bin 

Third time lucky after some more advice 
28g kanthal, 2.4ID and 5 wraps, came in at 0.7ohm and oh my gosh what an amazing vape!!! A nice warm vape with great flavour and plumes of vapour!!! Time to stock up on kanthal cause this is my perfect vape from hence forth

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Nice coiling there @Metal Liz 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Thanks lady, I'm trying hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Go Lizzy!!!

Nice coiling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> Thanks lady, I'm trying hehehe



I would say your doing more than that 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Awh spanx man *blush*


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> So since i got little Amy, i have only built the micro coil with 28g kanthal at between 0.8 and 1.1ohms, it gives a great vape and is super easy to build
> 
> This morning though i thought i would try something different and attempted my first parallel coil and my world has been rocked!!!
> 
> My first attempt was with 26g (1.8 ID and 4 wraps) and after chatting to a couple of experts was discarded to the vape box as it was unsafe to vape on Amy at a calculated 0.25ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second attempt was a bolls up as i was supposed to do 8 wraps and it just didn't work and was too big for the deck, this one went to the bin
> 
> Third time lucky after some more advice
> 28g kanthal, 2.4ID and 5 wraps, came in at 0.7ohm and oh my gosh what an amazing vape!!! A nice warm vape with great flavour and plumes of vapour!!! Time to stock up on kanthal cause this is my perfect vape from hence forth


Awesome coiling. My one attempt at parallel coiling was a dismal failure. Must try again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

@Andre try straightening the kanthal with a drill before doing parallel coils

Makes it so much easier to work with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> @Andre try straightening the kanthal with a drill before doing parallel coils
> 
> Makes it so much easier to work with
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx. Yes, I saw that video....was wondering do you have to hold the wire tight in the pliers so it does not move or just lightly so the wire still turns inside the pliers?


----------



## Riaz

Andre said:


> Thx. Yes, I saw that video....was wondering do you have to hold the wire tight in the pliers so it does not move or just lightly so the wire still turns inside the pliers?


You need to keep em tight 

At the end of each revolution of the drill, run your fingers along the kanthal upto the pliers, then holding the kanthal, release the pliers to remove the tension


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Great coiling @Metal Liz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great stuff @Metal Liz 

A parallel coil is still my favourite setup on my RM2 
I have been using 30g for some time - I find it is a bit "crisper" than the 28g and I don't need as many double wraps so the coil is not too long.

But given your post, I think I am ready to give 28g another bash and come out a bit lower in resistance. Thanks for the inspiration!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Metal Liz said:


> So since i got little Amy, i have only built the micro coil with 28g kanthal at between 0.8 and 1.1ohms, it gives a great vape and is super easy to build
> 
> This morning though i thought i would try something different and attempted my first parallel coil and my world has been rocked!!!
> 
> My first attempt was with 26g (1.8 ID and 4 wraps) and after chatting to a couple of experts was discarded to the vape box as it was unsafe to vape on Amy at a calculated 0.25ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second attempt was a bolls up as i was supposed to do 8 wraps and it just didn't work and was too big for the deck, this one went to the bin
> 
> Third time lucky after some more advice
> 28g kanthal, 2.4ID and 5 wraps, came in at 0.7ohm and oh my gosh what an amazing vape!!! A nice warm vape with great flavour and plumes of vapour!!! Time to stock up on kanthal cause this is my perfect vape from hence forth


nicely done @Metal Liz 
that coil is looking good

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

